# Basic Training Aid Series



## adison2000 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*لآن أضع بين أيديكم سلسلة Training Aid المقدمه من شركة KOMATSU والتي تحتوي الكثير الكثير بما يتعلق بالآليات الثقيله , أيضاً ستجدون البرنامج الذي بعد تنصيبه ستتمكنون من الإطلاع على السلسله والإستفاده منها إن شاء الله في ملف مضغوط آخر مرفق معه كلمة السر لفك الضغط .
وإتتظروا المزيد من KOMATSU قريباً

التحميل من اللنكات الآتيه:*

http://www.4shared.com/file/m3wTmV4K/Basic_Mechanic_Training_Materi.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/S4_ck3CK/Basic_Mechanic_Training_Materi.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5t1eP2lC/Basic_Mechanic_Training_Materi.html

​​


----------



## adison2000 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*وين الردود ؟؟
*​


----------



## ميارالقمر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك على الموضوع الرائع ..........وجزاك الله خير ذالك


----------



## adison2000 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*أسعدني كثيراً أن الموضوع أعجبك وأرجو أن يكون الجميع قد إستفاد منه*​


----------



## Abu David (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جتري التحميل , شكرن جزيلن


----------



## mohie (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## adison2000 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً لكم إخوتي على المرور
​


----------



## saad_srs (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (29 فبراير 2012)

saad_srs قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر
> جزاك الله خيرا




وجزاك مثله أخي​


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (1 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا ؟؟
و لكن اين كلمة السر؟؟


----------



## adison2000 (1 مارس 2012)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور جدا ؟؟
> و لكن اين كلمة السر؟؟



​ كلمة السر مرفقه مع الملفات الأخرى في ملف text 
ولكن على العموم إن لم تجد الملف فهاهو البرنامج في الملف المضغوط المرفق
شكراً لك على المرور
​


----------



## wael1975 (27 أبريل 2012)

لك منا الشكر ومن الله الاجر العظيم


----------



## adison2000 (27 مايو 2012)

يارك الله فيك أخي وائل


----------



## سفيان المعيني (5 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووو اخي


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (23 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
ملف اكثر من رائع*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (23 يونيو 2012)

*3604 Hydraulic control of grader SEULU6005_0_3604*

*الملف دة مش موجود ياريت ترفعة*


----------



## tarek495 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

